# Why (I think) an EMP will not happen



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

an EMP either locally or globally will end all mass communication systems... no TV, Radio, cell phone for the masses... yes there maybe a few small local systems that work but not everybody would have access to them...

I look at this verses about the death of the two witnesses

Rev 11:7 And when they shall have finished their testimony, the beast that ascendeth out of the bottomless pit shall make war against them, and shall overcome them, and kill them. 
Rev 11:8 And their dead bodies shall lie in the street of the great city, which spiritually is called Sodom and Egypt, where also our Lord was crucified. 
Rev 11:9 * And they of the people and kindreds and tongues and nations shall see their dead bodies three days and an half, and shall not suffer their dead bodies to be put in graves. *
Rev 11:10 And they that dwell upon the earth shall rejoice over them, and make merry, and shall send gifts one to another; because these two prophets tormented them that dwelt on the earth.

It seems that many people from NATIONS will see them.... this would have to be TV....

now it could be that 1 person from america and 1 person form canada and 1 person from japan and one person that speaks korean...Ad infinitum - happens to be in the city and sees their dead bodies... but the text seems to lead most people to think that a vast amount of people shall see them dead

also - it would seem that the mark of the beast which allows you to buy and sell must be some form of electronic readable mark/device that links to an account


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope you're right. I don't want to spend my last few years on "The Road".


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

To instantly debilitate an enemy population with 1 tactical nuclear weapon...it's just too easy to ignore!

North Korea is a backwards dictatorship run by an immature tyrant. Militarily they are pipsqueaks when
compared to the USA. I would posit that, if they decided to go offensive, they would LIKELY strike us using 
EXACTLY this form of attack! Hopefully the Commander In Chief would, in response, turn North Korea into
a smoking, radioactive graveyard...but the act itself of crashing the electrical grid would create such a 
chasm of incalculable difficulties for our populace that it might take YEARS to recover!

It would give some of the globe's other great powers an opportunity like no other.

If that doesn't convince you, it is known that our public utility computer systems are vulnerable to attack
and the country that has performed MOST of the preemptory low level assaults up to now is China. 
Little doubt about other adversaries contemplating a similar scenario.

If you think war is unlikely...look at how many were waged in the last century. History
is often a reasonable warning of man's tendencies when it comes to future events. Wars both big 
and small were frequent and widespread. I would contend that another may happen...but who 
knows when?

Many of our governmental institutions are aware of this threat and consider it to be the 
"Elephant In the Room".

So far, we have been lucky. 

But LUCK is not a reliable defensive strategy.

Grim


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> To instantly debilitate an enemy population with 1 tactical nuclear weapon...it's just too easy to ignore!
> 
> North Korea is a backwards dictatorship run by an immature tyrant. Militarily they are pipsqueaks when
> compared to the USA. I would posit that, if they decided to go offensive, they would LIKELY strike us using
> ...


I was not talking about luck, I was talking about scripture and why it seems that an EMP will not happen

There will be other wars.... the king of the North will attack israel.

Do you understand that I am looking at this from a Christian view based on the book of revelation


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I am not trying to attack you. In fact what little I know of you (from your posts) has led me to believe
that as a prepper you have much to offer. 

I simply have a different viewpoint. I am tolerant. I believe you have the right to say what you like.
I do not have to agree. Or I may agree with you. It all depends on the subject.

Let's work to keep this forum a wellspring of thoughts and information. 

My remark about our luck was merely that, nothing more...and was certainly not directed at YOU.
I was merely speaking about what I believe to be a more likely set of events and how things have
proceeded up to now. Those are my perceptions...and this forum is primarily here to exchange
information and provide a stage for dialogue.

You may be right. But please realize that I may be right. 

In the long run, whichever is the right take on things is not vastly important.

I toast you.

Grim


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> I am not trying to attack you. In fact what little I know of you (from your posts) has led me to believe
> that as a prepper you have much to offer.
> 
> I simply have a different viewpoint. I am tolerant. I believe you have the right to say what you like.
> ...


I in no way thought you were attacking me... I just thought you failed to answer my original OP...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know if we will ever use a device that causes and EMP or if anyone will ever tries to use one on us. I just don't know.

But I do know this; My Freedom has been under attack since the day I was born. I'm being taxed and regulated and stifled in more ways today than yesterday and I expect that to continue. There are more people in my country that are living off of my labor and more are lining up with their nasty hands reaching into my pocket. More people from the other side of the world want to kill me because I don't believe what they do and more people on my side of the world don't care. My way of life is under attack and its getting worse.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

MM, I have never in my life seen anyone twist the biblical scriptures to fit their own beliefs as you do. where are my boots and shovel.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> MM, I have never in my life seen anyone twist the biblical scriptures to fit their own beliefs as you do. where are my boots and shovel.


Perhaps you can explain it then.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was not talking about luck, I was talking about scripture and why it seems that an EMP will not happen
> 
> There will be other wars.... the king of the North will attack israel.
> 
> Do you understand that I am looking at this from a Christian view based on the book of revelation


When the King Of The North attacks Israel, it may be all the 12 tribes they go after. Remember God addresses Israel and Judah separate at times

We may see an EMP detonation event at ground level :Confuse:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Perhaps you can explain it then.


me too....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just cause an EMP takes out the USA doesn't mean the rest of the world won't watch.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> an EMP either locally or globally will end all mass communication systems... no TV, Radio, cell phone for the masses... yes there maybe a few small local systems that work but not everybody would have access to them...
> 
> I look at this verses about the death of the two witnesses
> 
> ...


HI Maine-Marine

I always appreciate your input. Thanks for looking through Biblical lenses. While I take a somewhat different view of Revelation, I never thought about an EMP in light of what you brought up here. Interesting.

Keep being a Berean!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just cause an EMP takes out the USA doesn't mean the rest of the world won't watch.


all Nations and all tongues.....???


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

While I will in no way speak about your religious thoughts (I don't do religion on the internet or anywhere else) I wanted to add the following.

No matter how likely an EMP is, I think it's a really good "general" thing to prep for, since the preps you make for an EMP are useful in nearly all other disasater/SHTF situations or even personal disasters like job loss/financial setbacks/etc.

There are obviously exceptions, for example you need extra preps for a pandemic on top of what you would do for an EMP, but as a foundational prepping event, I think EMP is an excellent "prepping target".

Even if you are 100 percent right, prepping for an EMP does no harm and may do a lot of good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> MM, I have never in my life seen anyone twist the biblical scriptures to fit their own beliefs as you do. where are my boots and shovel.


Slew, that wasn't very helpful.

How about explaining how it is a twist?

MM thinks the chance of EMP attack is slim because people around the world will see the two prophets lay dead in the street and will send gifts to each other.

I don't see this as twisting a single thing. I do see logic in his thought.

Is this a certainty? Beats me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As a side note... sometimes a person posts things to be informative other times they post to get comments and start a discussion and other times they are seeking info.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> As a side note... sometimes a person posts things to be informative other times they post to get comments and start a discussion and other times they are seeking info.


And some times they are Slippy.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> an EMP either locally or globally will end all mass communication systems... no TV, Radio, cell phone for the masses... yes there maybe a few small local systems that work but not everybody would have access to them...
> 
> I look at this verses about the death of the two witnesses
> 
> ...


I actually see the opposite probability, . . . that we will IN FACT be attacked by probably 2 EMP attacks, . . . simultaneously: one located above eastern Tennessee, . . . and one off the West coast, . . . about even with San Francisco.

Not everyone will be affected in the continental US, . . . but enough will be that the infrastructure and services of everything within a 5 to 600 mile radius will be toast.

From there: no electricity, no communications, no water, no sewer, no cell towers, no food, . . . millions are dead within 90 days, . . .the ones left are scrounging as best they can.

The feds will be of course about half "saved" by the WDC underground and its facilities, . . . and they will be the force behind getting electricity and communication, . . . especially radio and TV back up, . . . as well as the food / police / sanitary facilities. It will take a couple of years for that to happen.

In the mean time, . . . the seals and trumpets are doing their thing in the holy land, . . . and as long as there is the "availability" of the broadcast of the final prophets to virtually every person, . . . the scripture does not have to be interpreted that every last human being, . . . everywhere, . . . will be sitting with their eyes glued to the broadcast to see the prophets killed and then resurrected.

Meanwhile, . . . what "buying and selling" is going on in the Western hemisphere, . . . won't need to be under the mark, as it will be barter for goods and services within the enclave they are in.

Again, . . . one of those places where I hope I am wrong, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> And some times they are Slippy.


(Slippy quietly pours another tall glass of brownish liquid, interlocks his fangers and stretches them out. A grin creeps across his extremely handsome face...Bidness is indeed good!):icon_smile:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55;356620
Meanwhile said:


> I would say that ALL people will have a choice to either take or not take.... those that refuse it will be outcast and unable to freely get around....
> 
> i strongly doubt that 200,000,000 men will get to Megiddo without modern transportation


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Lordy lordy you all do believe in this stuff don't you?

Slew, I've got my right hand held up high over my head. It's over the top of my boots and I'm trying to save my watch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy lordy you all do believe in this stuff don't you?
> 
> Slew, I've got my right hand held up high over my head. It's over the top of my boots and I'm trying to save my watch


I am told to prove out all things


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy lordy you all do believe in this stuff don't you?
> 
> Slew, I've got my right hand held up high over my head. It's over the top of my boots and I'm trying to save my watch


Believe in what?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Food for thought:

One must believe America is not conquered nor reduced to a society of submission or remnant bands of survivors.

America is not readily identified in the period known as the Tribulation or the ensuing conflicts.

An EMP or HEMP would be an immediate and easy methodology to control America.

A solar flare could have a similar effect.

The Bible's common reference of "The Light" and "Darkness" likely has deeper meanings yet unrevealed in full.

Light and darkness do not co-exist in the same realm.

For those that believe in a pre trib or even mid trib "Gathering in the Sky", the sudden removal of one of two working side by side in the fields or laying sise by side in a bed, would create a massive awareness and panic, not so much if minimized by disorientation and massive public movement after a thrust into darkness.

In a twinkling of an eye....... could be accompanied by a sign or event delivered by God, to all left with a removal of the Light and a thrusting of those remaining into the enemy's world a reign of darkness.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would say that ALL people will have a choice to either take or not take.... those that refuse it will be outcast and unable to freely get around....
> 
> i strongly doubt that 200,000,000 men will get to Megiddo without modern transportation


I'll have to strongly disagree again, . . . take a look at the 1.6 billion muslims surrounding Israel, . . . all of them are within 3 month's walking distance, . . . and 200 million is just a drop in the ******** bucket.

Give them another koran quote where they not only get 72 virgins, . . . but 72 different apartments to keep them separated in, . . . all they have to do is die in Israel after walking there.

They'll jump on it like a US Marine on a Hershey bar.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy quietly pours another tall glass of brownish liquid, interlocks his fangers and stretches them out. A grin creeps across his extremely handsome face...Bidness is indeed good!):icon_smile:


Hey, Slippy:

Whass up there, bud?

Baldness is good?

Business is good?

Blindness is good?

Bad spelling is good?

Huh??????

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Hey, Slippy:
> 
> Whass up there, bud?
> 
> ...


My apologies for the confusion, but you got it on your second guess, Mr Dwight.

My ******* buddies mispronounce the word "business" and it comes out as "bidness". Truth be known, I too..often pronounce it bidness instead of business. My sons laugh at me so I thump them on the head because I can!

Anyway...It's kindof like the catch phrase, "Life is Good"... but I sometimes say when things are going well..."Bidness is good!"

Hope this makes sense


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My apologies for the confusion, but you got it on your second guess, Mr Dwight.
> 
> My ******* buddies mispronounce the word "business" and it comes out as "bidness". Truth be known, I too..often pronounce it bidness instead of business. My sons laugh at me so I thump them on the head because I can!
> 
> ...


I would replace the word "*******" with the word "eyetalian mobster" and call it a day.

"EY Slippy, ya see Dat horse head we leftin in da Watchman's bed!? Bidness is gonna be good!"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My apologies for the confusion, but you got it on your second guess, Mr Dwight.
> 
> My ******* buddies mispronounce the word "business" and it comes out as "bidness". Truth be known, I too..often pronounce it bidness instead of business. My sons laugh at me so I thump them on the head because I can!
> 
> ...


Maybe I was wrong all these years as I use the phrase to....except I always thought it was "How's Biness", but then again what do I know.
Now I do know that casin is those 4 round and black things on your truck that go round and round. Sometimes, you even get to kick em.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

EMPs happen all of the time. We just haven't had one large enough, yet.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I'll have to strongly disagree again, . . . take a look at the 1.6 billion muslims surrounding Israel, . . . all of them are within 3 month's walking distance, . . . and 200 million is just a drop in the ******** bucket.
> 
> Give them another koran quote where they not only get 72 virgins, . . . but 72 different apartments to keep them separated in, . . . all they have to do is die in Israel after walking there.
> 
> ...


BUT - you still have to provide water, food, waste removal, ammo, etc to the 200,00,000 - without massive amount of transportation, I do not see them being able to walk for 3 months through he dessert

I am going to have to give you my phone number so we can talk sometime.... I will not say I agree with everything you do but you do challenge people to think


----------



## thegaijin (Dec 13, 2015)

There could still be such a destructive event BEFORE Revelation's prophecies are fulfilled.
We recover from that THEN the world ends. 
Now wouldn't that suck?!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> One must believe America is not conquered nor reduced to a society of submission or remnant bands of survivors.
> 
> ...


MM interesting thought indeed. It must of been hard for the profits to write down what they were shown when they hadn't a clue as to what tv and the Internet were.

If we are linking the book of Revelations to modern times I can't but think the US is mystery Babylon. The amount of press and effort that goes into things like a cardashions butt and little girl Cyrus and her wrecking ball video, the gay pride and other pagan like rituals....same here really.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I fully expected the whole post to say "because it's not in the Bible"... Wasn't too far off.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I fully expected the whole post to say "because it's not in the Bible"... Wasn't too far off.


you were very far off, actually...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A watched a report on a news channel, can't remember which one but the guy said that U.S. Intelligence has intercepted the Iranisns talking of setting off an EMP in the US. Like 20 different times we have heard them talking about it. 

If they did that I would be tempted to throw the switch on them.


Oh yeah it was on the Judge Janeene show or whatever. I don't like her very much, I would've hated to been in a court ran by her. She seems wacky.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> ...
> Oh yeah it was on the Judge Janeene show or whatever. I don't like her very much, I would've hated to been in a court ran by her. She seems wacky.


OH CRAP! Op6 you've put me in a tough sitiation. Just the other day Judge Janeene called me and said she really liked YOU! Then she asked me if I thought you liked her? Silly me said, "Yes, I think Op6 likes you Janeene".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I fully expected the whole post to say "because it's not in the Bible"... Wasn't too far off.


Actually, you were pretty far off.

It's more of a communications discussion referring to a prophecy.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> My apologies for the confusion, but you got it on your second guess, Mr Dwight.
> 
> My ******* buddies mispronounce the word "business" and it comes out as "bidness". Truth be known, I too..often pronounce it bidness instead of business. My sons laugh at me so I thump them on the head because I can!
> 
> ...


Slippy, don't feel bad. Here in SC friends are friends and bidness is bidness. At the SCCJA we were taught to handle our bidness and protect our own. 
Now I'm hoping to start a bidness and end up doing well.

It's a matter of where you live and how you be brother. We be well and life is good.

Just another day and less another dollar.

That's that.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Sloppy is this the Christmas story you tell?
It be n Gullah

Een dat time, Caesar Augustus been de big leada, de emperor ob de Roman people. E make a law een all de town eed de wold weh he habe tority, say "Ebrybody haffa go ta town fa county by de hed an write down e nyame." Dis been de fus time dey count by de hed, same time Cyrenius de gobna ob Syria country. So den, ebrybody gone fa count by de hed, ta e own town weh e ole people been bon.

Now Joseph same fashion gone from Nazrut town een Galilee. E trabel ta de town nyame Betlam een Judea, weh de ole people leada, King David, been bon. Joseph gone dey cause e blongst ta David fambly. E gone fa count by de hed, an Mary gone long wid um. She gage fa married um. An Mary been spectin. Same time wen dey been dey, time come fa Mary gone een.

She habe boy chile, e fusbon. E wrop um op een clothe wa been teah eenta leetle strip an lay um een a trough, de box weh feed de cow an oda animal. Cause Mary and Joseph beena stay weh de animal sleep. Dey ain't been no room fa dem enside de bodin house.

Now some shephud been dey een de fiel dat night time. Dey beena stay dey, da mind dey sheep. Den one angel ob de Lawd appeah ta um. De night time done lightin op jes like day clean broad. Dat de glory ob de Lawd wa shine bout um. Cause ob dat, de shephud mos scaid ta det. Bot de angel tell um say, "Mus don't feah! A habe good nyews. Cause ob dis nyews, oona gwine rejaice. All de people gwine rejaice tommuch.

"Cause A come fa tell oona, 'Right now, dis day, a Sabior done bon fa oona. He de Promise Chile, Christ, de Lawd. An e bon een David town!' A gwine tell oona what oona gwine see dey. Cause ob dat, oona gwine know A done tell oona de trut. Oona gwine find de childe wrop op een clothe wa been teah eenta leetle strip, an e been led-down een a trough."

All ob a sudden, a heap ob oda angel from heaben been longside dat angel. Dey all da praise God, say,

"Leh we gee glory ta Gad een de mos high heaben.

Leh dey be peace ta dem een de wol wa habe Bod fabor!"

Luke 2:1-14, from "De Good Nyews Bout Jedus Christ Wa Luke Write," published in 1994 by the American Bible Society


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I believe attempts are inevitable, and if the theory is correct, the payoff is incredible. That is because they are repeatable, if they work. 
And a Mickey Mouse country like North Korea, could play havoc with American electrical systems.


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> an EMP either locally or globally will end all mass communication systems... no TV, Radio, cell phone for the masses... yes there maybe a few small local systems that work but not everybody would have access to them...
> 
> I look at this verses about the death of the two witnesses
> 
> ...


Not trying to argue with you but I have heard that the U.S. as well as mentioning it by it geographical location is not mentioned. Could it be that the U.S. as a nation will have already fallen before these events.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> MM, I have never in my life seen anyone twist the biblical scriptures to fit their own beliefs as you do. where are my boots and shovel.


I could be wrong, but I believe in a previous thread MM thought there would be an EMP attack and failure of our communications and electrical system.

I may be wrong, but .........


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

For me the very idea of an EMP is the very idea that got me into prepping. It’s a perfect way to send the world into complete chaos. To me is the one of the most likely possibilities.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

GirlPrepMI said:


> For me the very idea of an EMP is the very idea that got me into prepping. It's a perfect way to send the world into complete chaos. To me is the one of the most likely possibilities.


JMHO, I do believe it's in the top 3.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Same here. If not emp then some type of grid down scenario is At least in the top three


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think and hope it will be M.A.D., they will be in as bad or worse shape than us. The end of the world as we know it. I don't long or pray for it, but feel it will come.


----------

